# Could Nikon be shutting down?



## nerwin

I keep hearing about the possibility of Nikon closing its doors. The company has been getting pretty bad rep from what I've heard. Now with the earthquake stopping a good portion of their production and Nikon shutting down their popular rebates. DSLRs are not selling as well anymore and people leaving the brand for Sony and other mirrorless camera systems just because the cameras are smaller, lighter and "innovated".

With all the recent issues Nikon has been having with their cameras, I almost believe that Nikon will shut down in the near future..maybe tomorrow, but not today.

This certainly isn't the first time I have heard the Nikon shutting down rumor, how many times has the company been accused of shutting down? Every time Nikon releases their quarterly reports, the rumors of the company shutting down start floating.

What are your thoughts? Do you think Nikon will be closing its doors in the near future?

Don't hate me, I just did this to start a discussion.


----------



## robbins.photo

Well considering that they still manage to make an unbelievable amount money every quarter my guess is this rumor is as chock full of b.s. as all the previous rumors that said the same.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

nerwin said:


> Every time Nikon releases their quarterly reports, the rumors of the company shutting down start floating.


and yet...


----------



## robbins.photo

Gross profit of 2.96 billon in 2015.  My God, you think somebody would have shut the doors over there by now.  Why even bother running a business that's making such chump change?


----------



## astroNikon

I keep hearing rumors of other camera companies shutting down because mirrorless cameras just aren't selling at the level needed for profitability.

Wasn't there a rumor of Nikon buying Samsungs' mirrorless camera technology ?
Aren't there rumors of Nikon keeping new designs coming with patents for mirrorless cameras galore.

I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.

Maybe GoPro will buy Nikon ?


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> Well considering that they still manage to make an unbelievable amount money every quarter my guess is this rumor is as chock full of b.s. as all the previous rumors that said the same.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


It's not just profit.

It's World Domination.

If you can't dominate the world in cameras, just close the doors and go home.


and it's not chump change .. it's chimpanzee change.


----------



## robbins.photo

astroNikon said:


> It's World Domination.
> 
> If you can't dominate the world in cameras, just close the doors and go home.



You can if your only using your camera business as a cover for your actual production line.. Giant robots with lasers on them. 



> and it's not chump change .. it's chimpanzee change.




Actually the chimpanzees all switched to that crazy british system where they don't make change anymore.


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.



If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone? 

In my opinion of course...


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> You can if your only using your camera business as a cover for your actual production line.. Giant robots with lasers on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's not chump change .. it's chimpanzee change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the chimpanzees all switched to that crazy british system where they don't make change anymore.
Click to expand...

From the Prototype department







I didn't know chimpanzee's could make change to begin with ...


----------



## DarkShadow

Rumors are just that rumors.It's all BS until it actually happens. I seriously doubt Nikon would have come out with the D500 and D5 if that was true.


----------



## waday

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
Click to expand...

What if phones (of the future) would have the same image quality and controls that DSLR/mirrorless cameras have? What if they could be linked to flashes/strobes? What if you could take, and edit, raw images right on your phone? These very well could be a possibility, depending on a number of factors.

Don't discount an entire, evolving industry. We don't know what the future holds.


----------



## astroNikon

DarkShadow said:


> Rumors are just that rumors.It's all BS until it actually happens. I seriously doubt Nikon would have come out with the D500 and D5 if that was true.


This is very true.
Normally a company that is short on cash for development pushes off product launches, etc to some future date as they try to survive.  Case in point just look at GoPro who have been having a hard time launching their drone (supposed to have been last Summer, now not until the Winter Holiday season).  I think, they'll either be in bankruptcy or a stupendious holiday sales season will save them for a bit longer.

Nikon on the other hand .. D5, D500, new lenses, new patents, 
and they're actually expanding their warranty coverage on their cameras ==> Great news: you can now repair some Nikon grey market cameras at third party US repair facilities | Nikon Rumors


----------



## nerwin

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if phones (of the future) would have the same image quality and controls that DSLR/mirrorless cameras have? What if they could be linked to flashes/strobes? What if you could take, and edit, raw images right on your phone? These very well could be a possibility, depending on a number of factors.
> 
> Don't discount an entire, evolving industry. We don't know what the future holds.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure this wont fit in your pocket. Unless in the future we wear extremely baggy clothes.

*links only for copyrighted images, please*


----------



## astroNikon

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if phones (of the future) would have the same image quality and controls that DSLR/mirrorless cameras have? What if they could be linked to flashes/strobes? What if you could take, and edit, raw images right on your phone? These very well could be a possibility, depending on a number of factors.
> 
> Don't discount an entire, evolving industry. We don't know what the future holds.
Click to expand...

Samsung is moving that way already with improved aperture control on their new Samsung Galaxy S7

Leica is even helping in it ==> Huawei P9 vs. Galaxy S7: Even a Leica Can't Beat Samsung


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> Nikon on the other hand .. D5, D500, new lenses, new patents



Nikon sure does have some neat patents...but I want to see them making them come true!!


----------



## SCraig

Does it really matter one way or another?  If they do someone else will fill the gap, if they don't nobody will need to fill the gap.  Regardless, I've got what I want.


----------



## waday

nerwin said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if phones (of the future) would have the same image quality and controls that DSLR/mirrorless cameras have? What if they could be linked to flashes/strobes? What if you could take, and edit, raw images right on your phone? These very well could be a possibility, depending on a number of factors.
> 
> Don't discount an entire, evolving industry. We don't know what the future holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this wont fit in your pocket. Unless in the future we wear extremely baggy clothes.
> 
> View attachment 121714
Click to expand...







ETA: I saw this online somewhere. Regardless of whether or not such a meme is accurate with respect to specific numbers/dates, it is accurate in that technology has come a very long way.


----------



## robbins.photo

nerwin said:


> I'm pretty sure this wont fit in your pocket. Unless in the future we wear extremely baggy clothes.
> 
> View attachment 121714



I've seen enough James Bond films to know in the future we'll all be wearing skin tight jumpsuits of some sort.  Which means in the future I'll be doing all my shopping online, I see enough fashion atrocities at Walmart now, can't even imagine what it will be like in the future... yikes.


----------



## nerwin

robbins.photo said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this wont fit in your pocket. Unless in the future we wear extremely baggy clothes.
> 
> View attachment 121714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen enough James Bond films to know in the future we'll all be wearing skin tight jumpsuits of some sort.  Which means in the future I'll be doing all my shopping online, I see enough fashion atrocities at Walmart now, can't even imagine what it will be like in the future... yikes.
Click to expand...


Maybe we just all walk around nude in the future.


----------



## JacaRanda

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
Click to expand...


Don't overthink this stuff, it will drive you crazy.  My common sense tells me that a camera company that bounces back and forth as #1 or #2 probably is not going out of business any time soon.  But hey, what do I know?  Trump is still around.


----------



## JacaRanda

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if phones (of the future) would have the same image quality and controls that DSLR/mirrorless cameras have? What if they could be linked to flashes/strobes? What if you could take, and edit, raw images right on your phone? These very well could be a possibility, depending on a number of factors.
> 
> Don't discount an entire, evolving industry. We don't know what the future holds.
Click to expand...

I was going to respond similarly.  I guess it's a matter of opinion, but phones don't suck,  they do have a grip  , some have controls, some weddings are being shot with them to some degree etc. etc.


----------



## waday

JacaRanda said:


> I was going to respond similarly. I guess it's a matter of opinion, but phones don't suck, they do have a grip  , some have controls, some weddings are being shot with them to some degree etc. etc.


Very true! Isn't there an article out every few months about a couple that took their own wedding photos, or someone doing professional portraits with an iPhone? Instead of getting a photographer, my wife's one cousin had people take photos with their cell phones during her wedding and then asked everyone to upload them to Facebook.

I have an app that allows me to change almost every aspect of the photo that I can with my DSLR. I can have a different focus spot than my exposure spot, I can change the white balance, "shutter" speed, not to mention do slight edits and share right from my phone. I can even do "HDR". All at the tap of a finger. 

There is definitely a long way to go regarding quality, lighting, focal lengths, etc, but the features are pretty darn good nowadays in cell phones.


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this wont fit in your pocket. Unless in the future we wear extremely baggy clothes.
> 
> View attachment 121714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen enough James Bond films to know in the future we'll all be wearing skin tight jumpsuits of some sort.  Which means in the future I'll be doing all my shopping online, I see enough fashion atrocities at Walmart now, can't even imagine what it will be like in the future... yikes.
Click to expand...

Yes, even cars that turn into sub ... we're getting closer to that now.
Huawei P9 vs. Galaxy S7: Even a Leica Can't Beat Samsung


----------



## DarkShadow

I know quite a few peeps who have switched from phones to DSLR or a mirrorless systems.One lady friend  I know went from a phone to a Canon 5DIII and another to a Nikon D3200. I know one guy who sticks with shooting  a iPad  getting some remarkable shots. There is room and a market for all off it.


----------



## Braineack

astroNikon said:


> Huawei P9 vs. Galaxy S7: Even a Leica Can't Beat Samsung



both are ****; so who really wins?


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei P9 vs. Galaxy S7: Even a Leica Can't Beat Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are ****; so who really wins?
Click to expand...

The **** Photographer wins


----------



## gsgary

This get my vote for most stupid thread of the year, but I think you probably have the top 10 most pointless threads

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack




----------



## astroNikon

I heard a rumor that Nikon is buying Leica because they want the patent for the little red circle plate with the name in it.


----------



## otherprof

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone will abandon all cameras for their cell phones at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then photography will be no more. I'd certainly give it up, because I'm not going to take pictures with a flipping phone. Phones suck, no dedicated controls, no viewfinder, no grip, tiny sensors and everyone has one. Who would pay multi thousands of dollars to shoot a wedding with a dang iPhone?
> 
> In my opinion of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if phones (of the future) would have the same image quality and controls that DSLR/mirrorless cameras have? What if they could be linked to flashes/strobes? What if you could take, and edit, raw images right on your phone? These very well could be a possibility, depending on a number of factors.
> 
> Don't discount an entire, evolving industry. We don't know what the future holds.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be easier just to put a phone in a camera? Or a sensor behind your eyes? We already have the auto focusing and exposure, so it should be easy . . .  The big question is where to put the back focus button.


----------



## robbins.photo

otherprof said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to put a phone in a camera? Or a sensor behind your eyes? We already have the auto focusing and exposure, so it should be easy . . .  The big question is where to put the back focus button.



Well I'd tell you where to mount that button but then before you know it HR will be breaking down my door and hauling me off to sensitivity training.. again...


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> This get my vote for most stupid thread of the year, but I think you probably have the top 10 most pointless threads
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Well at least I'm in top 10 of something! I'm happy with that.


----------



## fmw

The photo industry in general is in decline.  Many former photographers' clients are now doing their own work thanks to camera automation.  Cell phones are replacing point and shoot cameras.  Prices are higher than all but serious amateurs and pros want to spend. I think it is just a new normal for camera manufacturers.  I don't see evidence that Nikon or any other manufacturer is closing shop.


----------



## Overread

The market always changes and everyone knew that the digital market wasn't going to keep on increasing - only a fool would think that DSLRs would continue to sell at high speed to the market. Of course now that the market opened up it will trail off; this means companies will have to adjsut their structure a little; some will have to cut some departments or downsize or seek out new markets - but otherwise they are very healthy at present. Billions in revenue a year is not a company in risk in this present climate - unless they are still using economists who believe that companies must make increased revenue year on year


----------



## gsgary

astroNikon said:


> I heard a rumor that Nikon is buying Leica because they want the patent for the little red circle plate with the name in it.


They wouldn't know how to make cameras like Leica 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jl1975

robbins.photo said:


> Gross profit of 2.96 billon in 2015.  My God, you think somebody would have shut the doors over there by now.  Why even bother running a business that's making such chump change?



Gross profit does not include all expenses, so they are making less than that.  However, I'm sure they're still pretty healthy financially and won't be going anywhere.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Doesn't Nikon make a lot of other products beside cameras? Optics and what not for gun sights and medical devices. Not sure what my point is.


----------



## manaheim

This whole thread is silly fear-mongering intended to rile up anyone who has an emotional investment in their brand.

It's the same thing as any post that says "PHONES WILL REPLACE DSLRS!".


----------



## nerwin

Didn't Samsung stop making their NX line of cameras?


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

*N*ot
*I*ntending
*K*arate
*O*n
*N*obody

......now it all makes sense.


----------



## Moly

All the Canon owners sitting back ordering popcorn.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I heard Elvis bought Canon out and will be producing a Canon bulletproof plasma TV.


----------



## KC1

Nikon lenses are where they make the money, it even floats the loss they take in the medical field.


----------



## Braineack

In 2014 they were worth roughly $452,720,220, in 2015: $456,823,700.  Time to close up shop!


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> In 2014 they were worth roughly $452,720,220, in 2015: $456,823,700.  Time to close up shop!



That confirms it.


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> In 2014 they were worth roughly $452,720,220, in 2015: $456,823,700.  Time to close up shop!


What's worse, is that I read that the Sun is going to explode and engulf the Earth !!


----------



## KmH

Won't hurt me.
I have all the Nikon camera bodies I need - for the rest of my life.

Either way, there will be used Nikon DSLRs available for years, and years, and years to come.


----------



## KmH

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2014 they were worth roughly $452,720,220, in 2015: $456,823,700.  Time to close up shop!
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse, is that I read that the Sun is going to explode and engulf the Earth !!
Click to expand...

Whoever wrote that article is clueless.
The Sun doesn't have enough mass to explode.

In a few billion years the Sun will start getting bigger and become a red giant. At it's biggest the Sun's atmosphere _might_ get out here to Earth's orbit. Maybe it won't.
Eventually most of the Sun's atmosphere will be driven away by it's solar wind and the Sun will end it's active life as a very slowly cooling White Dwarf.
The Sun's driven away solar atmosphere will become a planetary nebula as seen for outside the solar system. Planetary nebula are like fingerprints - no 2 are alike.
Here is a planetary nebula in Aquarius known as the Helix Nebula:
This image is in the *Public Domain* - _Credit: NASA, ESA, and C.R. O'Dell (Vanderbilt University)





_


----------



## astroNikon

KmH said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2014 they were worth roughly $452,720,220, in 2015: $456,823,700.  Time to close up shop!
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse, is that I read that the Sun is going to explode and engulf the Earth !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever wrote that article is clueless.
> The Sun doesn't have enough mass to explode.
> 
> In a few billion years the Sun will start getting bigger and become a red giant. At it's biggest the Sun's atmosphere _might_ get out here to Earth's orbit. Maybe it won't.
> Eventually most of the Sun's atmosphere will be driven away by it's solar wind and the Sun will end it's active life as a very slowly cooling White Dwarf.
> The Sun's driven away solar atmosphere will become a planetary nebula as seen for outside the solar system. Planetary nebula are like fingerprints - no 2 are alike.
> Here is a planetary nebula in Aquarius known as the Helix Nebula:
> This image is in the *Public Domain* - _Credit: NASA, ESA, and C.R. O'Dell (Vanderbilt University)
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

Hey
This thread isn't about the truth and accuracy.
It's about creating chaos and panic!
Because of that the sun is going to explode just like Nikon is suddenly going to close their doors tomorrow!!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Facts have little reference to modern reality.


----------



## dannylightning

i received a call from nikon today,   they said they are closing their doors and they would like give me the company..    

once i am the owner of nikon i am going to keep all the gear for my self..  sorry..


----------



## astroNikon

dannylightning said:


> i received a call from nikon today,   they said they are closing their doors and they would like give me the company..
> 
> once i am the owner of nikon i am going to keep all the gear for my self..  sorry..


can you send me a spare d750 or two and a d810A?  Also two sets of each lens that they make ?
Thanks


----------



## dannylightning

astroNikon said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> i received a call from nikon today,   they said they are closing their doors and they would like give me the company..
> 
> once i am the owner of nikon i am going to keep all the gear for my self..  sorry..
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a spare d750 or two and a d810A?  Also two sets of each lens that they make ?
> Thanks
Click to expand...


i dont know,  i might not have enough cameras if i give some away,    how about a few hot shoe covers..


----------



## astroNikon

dannylightning said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> i received a call from nikon today,   they said they are closing their doors and they would like give me the company..
> 
> once i am the owner of nikon i am going to keep all the gear for my self..  sorry..
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a spare d750 or two and a d810A?  Also two sets of each lens that they make ?
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know,  i might not have enough cameras if i give some away,    how about a few hot shoe covers..
Click to expand...

such generousity.
But I'll take them as since there will be no more I should be able to auction them for a bunch of money based on no more supply.


----------



## BananaRepublic

nerwin said:


> I keep hearing about the possibility of Nikon closing its doors. The company has been getting pretty bad rep from what I've heard. Now with the earthquake stopping a good portion of their production and Nikon shutting down their popular rebates. DSLRs are not selling as well anymore and people leaving the brand for Sony and other mirrorless camera systems just because the cameras are smaller, lighter and "innovated".
> 
> With all the recent issues Nikon has been having with their cameras, I almost believe that Nikon will shut down in the near future..maybe tomorrow, but not today.
> 
> This certainly isn't the first time I have heard the Nikon shutting down rumor, how many times has the company been accused of shutting down? Every time Nikon releases their quarterly reports, the rumors of the company shutting down start floating.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you think Nikon will be closing its doors in the near future?
> 
> Don't hate me, I just did this to start a discussion.



Nikon do allot more then just cameras


----------



## KC1

In answer to the OP, yes, it could be shutting down.
That's true of every company and every government on the planet.
If the question is, 'is it likely to happen?' the answer has to be no.
Is it more likely that the poster will be in an auto accident than Nikon shutting down this year, unfortunately, and statistically, yeah.
You are probably more likely to be hurt or killed taking a selfie than to see Nikon shut down this year too...


----------



## nerwin

Well this is no good news. 

Nikon has started massive cost cutting measures all over the world | Nikon Rumors


----------



## KC1

This is great news, anytime a bloated overgrown company comes to it's senses and cuts back on unneeded costs, it's a good thing for investors and for the company, and ultimately for the customers.


----------



## nerwin

KC1 said:


> This is great news, anytime a bloated overgrown company comes to it's senses and cuts back on unneeded costs, it's a good thing for investors and for the company, and ultimately for the customers.



Hmm, didn't think about it that way. I suppose cutting costs doesn't mean the company is shutting down.


----------



## KC1

In fact, it usually means the opposite, when a company starts doing crazy spending on tons of new things, it means they are struggling to fix what is broken but don't know why it broke so they throw money at it, then close down the following year.


----------



## nerwin

KC1 said:


> In fact, it usually means the opposite, when a company starts doing crazy spending on tons of new things, it means they are struggling to fix what is broken but don't know why it broke so they throw money at it, then close down the following year.



Lol, the comments on the Nikon Rumors. Someone said Sony should buy Nikon haha. That would be a pretty big purchase don't you think?


----------



## manaheim

Go do an experiment... take ANY large successful company you can think of, and search on that company's name and "layoff".

They all do it.

Sometimes it's restructuring. Sometimes it's an excuse to get rid of dead weight. Sometimes it's just the company has overextended in a direction that doesn't make sense and they need to pull back. There are tons of reasons for healthy companies to do this kind of thing. (some of them totally stupid, actually)


----------



## snowbear

nerwin said:


> I keep hearing about the possibility of Nikon closing its doors. The company has been getting pretty bad rep from what I've heard. Now with the earthquake stopping a good portion of their production and Nikon shutting down their popular rebates. DSLRs are not selling as well anymore and people leaving the brand for Sony and other mirrorless camera systems just because the cameras are smaller, lighter and "innovated".
> 
> With all the recent issues Nikon has been having with their cameras, I almost believe that Nikon will shut down in the near future..maybe tomorrow, but not today.
> 
> This certainly isn't the first time I have heard the Nikon shutting down rumor, how many times has the company been accused of shutting down? Every time Nikon releases their quarterly reports, the rumors of the company shutting down start floating.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you think Nikon will be closing its doors in the near future?
> 
> Don't hate me, I just did this to start a discussion.




It's all true.  Sell all your stuff and buy a sketchpad and some pencils.  Post processing is pretty much just your signature and optionally, a coat of clear finish.  Oh, and there's no "auto" mode, unless you use coloring books.


----------



## nerwin

snowbear said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about the possibility of Nikon closing its doors. The company has been getting pretty bad rep from what I've heard. Now with the earthquake stopping a good portion of their production and Nikon shutting down their popular rebates. DSLRs are not selling as well anymore and people leaving the brand for Sony and other mirrorless camera systems just because the cameras are smaller, lighter and "innovated".
> 
> With all the recent issues Nikon has been having with their cameras, I almost believe that Nikon will shut down in the near future..maybe tomorrow, but not today.
> 
> This certainly isn't the first time I have heard the Nikon shutting down rumor, how many times has the company been accused of shutting down? Every time Nikon releases their quarterly reports, the rumors of the company shutting down start floating.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do you think Nikon will be closing its doors in the near future?
> 
> Don't hate me, I just did this to start a discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all true.  Sell all your stuff and buy a sketchpad and some pencils.  Post processing is pretty much just your signature and optionally, a coat of clear finish.  Oh, and there's no "auto" mode, unless you use coloring books.
Click to expand...


Hey...coloring books are cool.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

I think they are closing. Mostly because I don't know much of anything except the things I want to believe so it must be true on some plane of existence but most likely means nothing.


----------



## fmw

nerwin said:


> Well this is no good news.
> 
> Nikon has started massive cost cutting measures all over the world | Nikon Rumors



When the market is shrinking, the sales shrink and, if the sales shrink then the overhead has to shrink.  It is better to do that than to continue hoping the market will get better.  It won't.


----------



## unpopular

If Kodak is still operating I'm pretty sure Nikon will manage...


----------



## Solarflare

Hmm, what ? AFAIK Kodak went bankrupt ? Only the name survived ?


----------



## astroNikon

Solarflare said:


> Hmm, what ? AFAIK Kodak went bankrupt ? Only the name survived ?


I think Kodak went Chapter 11 - reorganization/refi  and not Chapter 13 - discharge/liquidation.  And they came back the other end a changed organization.


----------



## Hamish Robb

Competition is good or rather needed. It's what keeps all the camera manufacturers producing better and better cameras.


----------



## waday

Wait, if Nikon goes out, who will take over their number 2 position behind Canon?


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> Wait, if Nikon goes out, who will take over their number 2 position behind Canon?



Volkswagon.  Duh.


----------



## nerwin

Pentax probably.


----------



## waday

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if Nikon goes out, who will take over their number 2 position behind Canon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volkswagon.  Duh.
Click to expand...

Nikon's competition is Volkswagen? That's scary... no wonder why Nikon is going out of business.


----------



## BananaRepublic

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if Nikon goes out, who will take over their number 2 position behind Canon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volkswagon.  Duh.
Click to expand...




waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if Nikon goes out, who will take over their number 2 position behind Canon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volkswagon.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nikon's competition is Volkswagen? That's scary... no wonder why Nikon is going out of business.
Click to expand...


----------



## robbins.photo

BananaRepublic said:


>



The newly announced "VolksFoto"


----------



## BananaRepublic

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly announced "VolksFoto"
Click to expand...


They say he can do 80 miles to the gallon and he emits no false readings


----------



## robbins.photo

BananaRepublic said:


> They say he can do 80 miles to the gallon and he emits no false readings



Well I haven't actually stood behind him to find out what he emits.  No plans too.  Not even on my bucket list.


----------



## Deleted member 215987

If it's on the internet it HAS to be true!


----------



## otherprof

In a few billion years the Sun will start getting bigger and become a red giant. At it's biggest the Sun's atmosphere _might_ get out here to Earth's orbit. Maybe it won't.
Eventually most of the Sun's atmosphere will be driven away by it's solar wind and the Sun will end it's active life as a very slowly cooling White Dwarf.
The Sun's driven away solar atmosphere will become a planetary nebula as seen for outside the solar system. Planetary nebula are like fingerprints - no 2 are alike.
Here is a planetary nebula in Aquarius known as the Helix Nebula:
This image is in the *Public Domain* - _Credit: NASA, ESA, and C.R. O'Dell (Vanderbilt University)




_
[/QUOTE]
I'm so glad I reread your post. At first I thought you said the sun would get larger in a few million years, and was getting nervous.  (Based on a very old New Yorker cartoon I still love.)


----------



## OGsPhotography

Why can't they just put a phone in my camera already. WTF are they waiting for. 

I skipped the last 6 pages and this comment is meant for page 1.


----------



## astroNikon

OGsPhotography said:


> Why can't they just put a phone in my camera already. WTF are they waiting for.
> 
> I skipped the last 6 pages and this comment is meant for page 1.


other manufacturers have put a camera in a phone ...


----------



## nerwin

OGsPhotography said:


> Why can't they just put a phone in my camera already. WTF are they waiting for.
> 
> I skipped the last 6 pages and this comment is meant for page 1.



This has been done.

Samsung Galaxy K. It's a point and shoot with an 10x optical zoom and larger sensor than most phones. It even have has xenon flash lol.


----------



## OGsPhotography

I want it in my DSLR; Canon D90 will have cellular for sure. 6G.


----------



## nerwin

OGsPhotography said:


> I want it in my DSLR; Canon D90 will have cellular for sure. 6G.



Try holding that and a 70-200 2.8 up to your ear.


----------



## Solarflare

astroNikon said:


> I think Kodak went Chapter 11 - reorganization/refi  and not Chapter 13 - discharge/liquidation.  And they came back the other end a changed organization.


 Ah ok thanks.



otherprof said:


> In a few billion years the Sun will start getting bigger and become a red giant. At it's biggest the Sun's atmosphere _might_ get out here to Earth's orbit. Maybe it won't.
> Eventually most of the Sun's atmosphere will be driven away by it's solar wind and the Sun will end it's active life as a very slowly cooling White Dwarf.
> The Sun's driven away solar atmosphere will become a planetary nebula as seen for outside the solar system. Planetary nebula are like fingerprints - no 2 are alike.
> Here is a planetary nebula in Aquarius known as the Helix Nebula:


 Context ? What does have this to do with anything ?!?


----------



## robbins.photo

So would I be a jerk for pointing out that this thread started in May and remarkably Nikon still appears to be in business?


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> So would I be a jerk for pointing out that this thread started in May and remarkably Nikon still appears to be in business?


Nikon's stock price is only up $1.95 today too (Canon is up $0.07) ==> Nikon Corp.
you know ... but soon ... soon ...  just keep waiting until the Sun explodes.


----------



## otherprof

Solarflare said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kodak went Chapter 11 - reorganization/refi  and not Chapter 13 - discharge/liquidation.  And they came back the other end a changed organization.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a few billion years the Sun will start getting bigger and become a red giant. At it's biggest the Sun's atmosphere _might_ get out here to Earth's orbit. Maybe it won't.
> Eventually most of the Sun's atmosphere will be driven away by it's solar wind and the Sun will end it's active life as a very slowly cooling White Dwarf.
> The Sun's driven away solar atmosphere will become a planetary nebula as seen for outside the solar system. Planetary nebula are like fingerprints - no 2 are alike.
> Here is a planetary nebula in Aquarius known as the Helix Nebula:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Context ? What does have this to do with anything ?!?
Click to expand...

See post from KmH Studio 101, May 19. In this thread. We were both laughing at worrying about events we believe would happen, possibly, in the distant future.  Meanwhile, I'm still waiting for the jet pack Popular Mechanics promised I would have by now


----------



## nerwin

Just go watch The Angry Photographer videos on YouTube, he's always complaining about Nikon lol.


----------



## Solarflare

otherprof said:


> See post from KmH Studio 101, May 19. In this thread. We were both laughing at worrying about events we believe would happen, possibly, in the distant future.  Meanwhile, I'm still waiting for the jet pack Popular Mechanics promised I would have by now


 Got it now, thanks.

Though my impression is that some recent new products of Nikon are rather questionable - others are quite brilliant though - and the market is still shrinking and the most recent numbers dont look so good for Nikon.


----------



## astroNikon

yup, cell phones are killing the dslr market.
now that you can clip on a 300mm lens on a cell phone, expect to see more "home pros" using them. (or something like that, someone was clipping on large cell phone made lenses)


----------



## PaulWog

astroNikon said:


> yup, cell phones are killing the dslr market.
> now that you can clip on a 300mm lens on a cell phone, expect to see more "home pros" using them. (or something like that, someone was clipping on large cell phone made lenses)



Aren't those lenses crap?

I welcome more cell phone camera improvements.


----------



## astroNikon

PaulWog said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, cell phones are killing the dslr market.
> now that you can clip on a 300mm lens on a cell phone, expect to see more "home pros" using them. (or something like that, someone was clipping on large cell phone made lenses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those lenses crap?
> 
> I welcome more cell phone camera improvements.
Click to expand...

Yes, but just look at Instagram and Facebook.  Does it really matter nowadays.  It's just a quick newsflash photo, then on to the next thing.


----------

